#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  Which are the latest reviews platform for travels?

## Dhara

In this fast world, we all are handling our needs by sitting in the chair infront of our computers. In this case If we want to plan a trip, how can we get a good service provider? I know you will say to check the reviews and choose the best provider. So please do let me know, which are the latest reviews platform for travels?

----------


## Bhavya

> In this fast world, we all are handling our needs by sitting in the chair infront of our computers. In this case If we want to plan a trip, how can we get a good service provider? I know you will say to check the reviews and choose the best provider. So please do let me know, which are the latest reviews platform for travels?



You can check travel reviews about Sri Lanka in Responsibletravel and lonely planet. Hope it's helpful to you.

----------

